# ANZAC Day



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't know if this is the right place or not....or if someone has posted elsewhere.....BUT!

To the ANZAC's and their Spirit....     

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn
At the going down of the sun, and in the morning
We will remember them.
Lest We Forget.

ANZAC Day 2008


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

'Lest We Forget'


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Again, For the boys... 

God bless you all


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh and I heard this before, pathetic.  

Attackers cowardly, says Anzac bash victim - National - theage.com.au


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2008)

Wacko, Digger!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2008)

Now that F*cking p*sses me off BIG TIME....cowardly B*astards


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

For you and yours mates


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

On a day when we commemmorate gallant men, a man gets attacked by two cowards...and just over a bloody phone?!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, you lads know how to handle w*nkers like that....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, you lads know how to handle w*nkers like that....



We know how they should be handled, but the system will have other Ideas.


A final salute as ANZAC day comes to a close! Midnight here.....


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

The systemn here protects the guilty more than it protects the innocent. That is a basic flaw in our judicial systems. However having said that. To Aussies and Kiwis 

LEST WE FORGET


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's all those heroes once again....


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Lucky. All jokes aside Aussies and Kiwis know on this forum that you like to banter with us. But we also know that you Lucky have great respect for the ANZACs from Australia and New Zealand


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Always had and always will have....expect nothing less...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 25, 2008)

Lest we forget.


----------



## k9kiwi (Apr 26, 2008)

2 dawn parades this year, as an ex serviceman and current Voli Firefighter it was a source of pride to parade in NZFS uniform with my medals.

Later we had a couple of nasty callouts to attend which dampened the spirits a bit for some.

As I pointed out to them, "People never call us because they did something intelligent".

That got us all back on track.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

Came to this late. Hope this makes up for it.


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice shot Chris! One of yours ?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

No, just one I nabbed of the net...or was it an email? I try to keep track of where I get them but its too much sometimes. I thought this one fit, somehow.


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry i saw this a bit late but here's to all the hero's from down under


----------

